# .



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

addio


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

se lui nonostante tutto ti ama e tu nonostante non sia quel porco che vorresti lo ami....la decisione l'hai presa.

resto dell'idea che dopo un anno di idillio ritorneresti ninfomane,ma si sa che sono carogna d'animo


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4605 ha detto:
			
		

> se lui nonostante tutto ti ama e tu nonostante non sia quel porco che vorresti lo ami....la decisione l'hai presa.
> 
> resto dell'idea che dopo un anno di idillio ritorneresti ninfomane,ma si sa che sono carogna d'animo


Non sei carogna :smile: anche io lo penso, figurati...
Al limite sono anche disposta a fare tante coccole e a dare tanti bacini per far sentire il suo Lui apprezzato  che palle però! Non ho mai dovuto far la Barbie per far diventare un uomo toro!


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

te l'ho già detto.   vi manca quel dettaglio per essere veramente felici assieme.

solo che per te quel dettaglio conta tanto.....


----------

